# 314 deck idler spring goes ?



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

working on a 314 hydro with a 46" H048K deck. The deck belt was only 78" & not put on 
pulleys right. JD correct belt is 98". The idler does not have any spring on it & worked 
for years for the guy. JD parts shows a spring kit AM39993 & a strap M86864. I don't 
see where to hook spring ends or strap. parts diagram is not very clear on placement.
There are no worn places on idler arm for a spring. And no place to hook other spring end.
A photo of the correct spring hook-up would be very helpful. 
Thanks in advance for any help..


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Power48,

Here's a couple of pictures illustrating the connection points of the tensioner spring. One end goes into a hole in the tensioner arm (under the pulley). The retainer goes under a bolt on the spindle mount (Photos compliments of GR8racingfool on MTF):


----------



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Sixbales
I haven't ordered the spring yet, so didn't know how long it would be.
The parts diagram shows a strap M86864 (like 5" long with 2 long slots & a bolt)
guess this is not used on this deck. part # AM39993 is a kit with spring & retainer
which looks like the one under bolt head in your photo. The deck had a belt 20" shorter than
should be & went around all the pulleys with very little contact on drive pulley.
No spring tension at all.
Photos are very clear & great help. Thanks again Power48..


----------



## power48 (Aug 3, 2015)

John Deere says strap M86864 is obsolete. waiting on parts..


----------

